# Shooting Line Etiquette?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So I was at the range today just practicing. This guy comes and started to shoot he said for the first time in about a year. He was very nice and pretty good for a year of not shooting. 

I would knock my arrow and be about to draw, and he would stop knocking his arrow and wait for me. When I shot then he would start to shoot again. He would always wait until I was done before he took another shot.

When I shoot, I don't really care how the people around me are shooting. It's their shot process, and I've got mine. I just shoot when I am ready. I don't get bothered by people knocking when I am aiming.

So my question is: is this impolite? This is not the first time I have seen it. Mostly with non-target people, but still. What do you guys think is proper on-the-line etiquette?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> So I was at the range today just practicing. This guy comes and started to shoot he said for the first time in about a year. He was very nice and pretty good for a year of not shooting.
> 
> I would knock my arrow and be about to draw, and he would stop knocking his arrow and wait for me. When I shot then he would start to shoot again. He would always wait until I was done before he took another shot.
> 
> ...


I know its not rude over here, tho I have come across people who prefer to wait to help them concentrate and get a rythm going.

I wouldnt worry about it, but if there is someone who you notice doing this just be mindful of it, try and return the courtesy.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I wait for people but thats just me. i wouldn't be offended if someone didn't wait.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am glad that people are courteous enough to do it for me, but to me it really doesn't matter. Honestly, it messes me up a bit more, because I am worried about them waiting for me. 

I don't know. To me, it's just kind of do your own thing. However, I am courteous when getting off the line. That's something that we enforce in leagues down here. If you are done, you should wait until the people on both sides of you are done with that shot. If they are still knocking, you are good to go. But if they are drawing or anchored, you need to wait and not distract them.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I wait for people. But I just shoot in my backyard with family and friends, so it's not a big deal for range time.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

i practice on rabbits i still get 50-60 shots in ^_^


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I could really care less what people do except this one time during a tournament the guy right infront of me, when i get to full draw he just rips and it smelled terrible...i shot terrible that round.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I've actually never heard of this. Most people around here are completely focused on the target so they don't notice things like that. The local coach teached us to ignore everything except the x, and after a few lessons with her it's stuck in your head pretty good. So I usually don't notice people knocking arrows or getting on or off the line when I'm at full draw.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

well then i would just watch them if they are doing it just be polite back i have never done any of this... but i have been on the shooting line.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I've actually never heard of this. Most people around here are completely focused on the target so they don't notice things like that. *The local coach teached us to ignore everything except the x*, and after a few lessons with her it's stuck in your head pretty good. So I usually don't notice people knocking arrows or getting on or off the line when I'm at full draw.


That's what my coach teaches us too. However, I shoot left handed, so I have to look at the people I shoot with. It's hard not to notice. I don't usually worry about it, but when i am cutting into their shooting time because of my shooting, it sort of makes me stop and thing, you know?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sighting In said:


> I am glad that people are courteous enough to do it for me, but to me it really doesn't matter. Honestly, it messes me up a bit more, because I am worried about them waiting for me.
> 
> I don't know. To me, it's just kind of do your own thing. However, I am courteous when getting off the line. That's something that we enforce in leagues down here. If you are done, you should wait until the people on both sides of you are done with that shot. If they are still knocking, you are good to go. But if they are drawing or anchored, you need to wait and not distract them.


I think this is accepted etiquette at most clubs.. Most archers establish a shooting 'rythm' as the progress through their shot sequence. It's my experience that most will establish their rythm and continue the shooting sequence irrelevant to those around them.. they are focusing on the X and their shots, period.. nothing else going on around them matters. Once completed, it's time to take a quick look around at those near you and then decide when it is appropriate to step back off the line, such as in between shots of a shooter that may still have another one to go.

I agree with your statement about messing you up more when one sits there and waits for you.. kinda gives you the 'rushed' feeling, if you let it.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Just shoot. I run into this once in a while but for me I just shoot. Rude or not........"just do it".


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

when im on the line theres nobody but me there, there might be 1000 shooters but in my head theres only one. also unless im shooting next to another JDT member the shot wont happen at the same time. i might shoot the same time as somebody but its just luck--or there fault


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

All I do is wait for the people next to me to finish shooting then I rack my bow. But there's a kid where I shoot who shoots where I shoot and he shoots lefty, so he's staring at me, but then HE SINGS WHILE HE SHOOTS!!! It's tho most annoying thing ever!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> All I do is wait for the people next to me to finish shooting then I rack my bow. But there's a kid where I shoot who shoots where I shoot and he shoots lefty, so he's staring at me, but then HE SINGS WHILE HE SHOOTS!!! It's tho most annoying thing ever!


Ha! you've figured out one of us lefties favorite tricks! 
Just be careful, another popular one that we do is eat raw garlic before a shoot

Just kidding, If I were you I'd try to train near that guy as much as possible so you get used to it. It will make you mentally stronger so If you shoot with someone in a competition who does that, Your already used to it.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> Ha! you've figured out one of us lefties favorite tricks!
> Just be careful, another popular one that we do is eat raw garlic before a shoot
> 
> Just kidding, If I were you I'd try to train near that guy as much as possible so you get used to it. It will make you mentally stronger so If you shoot with someone in a competition who does that, Your already used to it.


I never thought about it that way. Usually I just try to shoot all the way on the right against the wall he can't sing to me!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> Ha! you've figured out one of us lefties favorite tricks!
> Just be careful, another popular one that we do is eat raw garlic before a shoot
> 
> Just kidding, If I were you I'd try to train near that guy as much as possible so you get used to it. It will make you mentally stronger so If you shoot with someone in a competition who does that, Your already used to it.


I've heard of one where a lefty girl wears flashy cloths. The guy standing right there has to look at her while shooting and gets distracted...

I don't do it, nor condone it, but just thought I would throw it out there.


----------

